# Suggestion box...  Gives you what it says it does



## BlackCaptain (Jun 15, 2003)

Has anything that has been suggested in this suggestion box actualy gone through the big guys? Or is it only ever going to be just a place where we suggest things...


----------



## Idril (Jun 15, 2003)

The warning points expiration came about from the suggestion box.

I'm not sure the FAQ wasn't one as well - but I could be wrong.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, to my knowledge, WM and Beorn are waiting to make any major changes until vB3 is installed, because of possible technical issues.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

> Has anything that has been suggested in this suggestion box actualy gone through the big guys? Or is it only ever going to be just a place where we suggest things...



Here are most of the threads in this forum. A ---- indicates I haven't read all of it, or we haven't decided yes or no...

C9 Identifiers - Resolved
Where'd they go?! - Resolved
Debates Archive - Resolved
Inbox - Resolved
Warning Point Expiration Dates - Resolved
MSN Usernames - Resolved
Why does my post count keep going down??? - Resolved (?)
New Members Guid - Pending
Entmoot Versus Suggestion Box - Pending
Clear All Button - Pending
Poll vote identifier - In vB3
Mandatory Poll - Up to the membership
Speeling & Grammer - Up to the members
HTML - Shot down due to security
Quick Reply box - Not going to do because of its degrading effects on posts
Message for the mods ---- I don't think we'll do anything about this...
Spoiler Warnings ----
Legolas Luvers guild ----
Top Ten ----
Young Guild (?)
Laughing Smiley face ----
User Forum Activeness ----
Posts ----
Rating a closed thread ----
Message Text Area ----

Suggestion box... Gives you what it says it does - This Post

Mike


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 17, 2003)

Don't forget the Religion Guild question.


----------

